# Lets make a topic about places with good deals



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Fish Supply Cheap Won Bros Heaters, as well as other goods
Pets Warehouse Most stuff is cheap but the plants are out of sight cheap
Aquatic Tech Best deal I have found on Rio pumps
Big Als Online They sell 3' fancy plants for $6

Add yours fellas, equipment and supplies only fellas, no live stock other than plants, maybe we can get this pinned for future reference :biggrin:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Do you want just online sites?
Furious Fins


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

aquarium services is good, and any petstore thats going out of buisness. i got 2 40galls and a muti tier stand for $50 from a lfs that was closeing down.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

PVC supplier with bulkhead, valves, etc Savko Plastic Pipe


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

for equipment I don't think anyone beats the prices at Drs fostersmith.com


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

jmath said:


> for equipment I don't think anyone beats the prices at Drs fostersmith.com


 make it a link :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I guess this one is just going to be a local store but here it is. I also have it the the store locator

Tropical Haven

Best buys on tanks. A new glass 135 for 200 bucks.


----------

